

Sublime Text Setup - mrmartineau
https://github.com/mrmartineau/SublimeTextSetup
A simple document that enables you to setup &#38; connfigure Sublime Text 2 more quickly &#38; efficiently.<p>Please let me know if you find errors or think that I've missed something.
======
alokhar
Hey, this is great! Thanks.

